

Hulu: News Corp's YouTube Rival Gets a Name - terpua
http://mashable.com/2007/08/29/hulu/

======
blored
If News Corp actually found a good name, the comments in the Mashable article
would be deriding it. So far as it stands, the comments are general positive,
which makes me wonder whether the name is really catchy.

Anyone else notice that the world works in opposites this way?

~~~
blored
I vindicate myself: <http://mashable.com/2007/09/05/hulu-lulu/>

------
dfens
According to my informal mandarin lessons, "hulu" means "to snore".

